# Alcance control remoto RF



## biker2k3 (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola queria compartir el control remoto de la alarma de la moto, que me impresiona su alcance, la verdad yo para mis proyectos compre los modulos que ya todos conocemos de 433.9mhz y no logre ni 1 metro de alcance con antenas. Pero este simple super reducido controlcito sin antena, o mas bien una pequeñisima en el pcb tiene un alcance impresionante =O, al aire libre me llega unos 80..90 mts y en interiores en mi casa por ejemplo no hay rincon ni pared que lo detenga, de cualquier parte de la casa alcanza a activar la alarma.
 Cuando ande con unos pesos de mas voy a ver si me compro una alarma de moto y adaptarla a un pic para controlar cosas a mi antojo, se podra?, seguro me sale mas barato y mejor que los modulos que venden en las casas de electronica... les dejo una foto.

Ah lei por ahi de alguien que dice que poniendose el control debajo de la mandibula inferior logra mayor alcance jaja yo la verdad no probe pero algun dia que me acuerde pruebo jaj alguien lo hizo?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/041220113829.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/291120113802.jpg/


----------



## sdel (Dic 5, 2011)

hola biker2k3 yo con los modulos de 433 nunca tuve problemas, con antenas llegue a 30 metros de distancia.


----------



## elfrancho (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola biker2k3, seguramente tu problema esta en la antena, la antena ideal es 1/4 de la longitud de onda y para 433 mhz es 17,5 cm de antena !

Saludos !


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola gracias por los comentarios, ustedes usaron pics o los modulos HT? yo los queria usar para hacer una alarma de presencia, osea que cuando me eleje de la moto esta se apague. Pero me encontre que aparte de tener poca distancia son muy direccionales te cruzas en el medio y se corta la señal.
 Aunque lleguen 30 metros seria con antena y vision directa. El control este llega 80mts sin antena!! y en interiores anda muy bien tb atraviesa varias paredes, gente todo lo que se cruze.


----------



## sdel (Dic 5, 2011)

Yo use los modulos que te dije junto a los ht y junto a pics, estos modulos tambien atraviesan paredes, yo desde mi cuarto controlaba cosas que tenia en el patio y funcionaba de 10.

seguramente se podran usar esos llaveros que decis, pero habria que ponerse a investigar el tipo de señal, si va codificada, etc, como lo maneja con el micro, etc etc.

saludos


----------



## elfrancho (Dic 5, 2011)

Algun problema tenes!, estos módulos son bastante eficaces, tengo proyectos instalados en salas con muchas maquinas llenas de fuentes switchings y tiene alcance de mas de 50 mts !

En mi caso lo he conectado directamente al PIC, tanto al transmisor como al receptor, Si medis con un osciloscopio en la salida de datos del receptor te encontraras con mucho "ruido", es cuestion de hacer un buen protocolo que incluya algun byte de checksum para evitar activaciones o desactivaciones de tu alarma. Lo modulos con muy baratos en Bs As los tiene Arlex y salen algo de 5 dolares el par (transimisor receptor)


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 5, 2011)

Tendre que hacer nuevas pruebas... igual eh leido que mucha gente tiene este problema con los modulos. Tienen algun circuito que hayan usado y funcione bien?  Yo lo conecte a la salida serial de un pic y envio con este comando

serout gpio.0,n2400,[13,10,"12345","H"]    ;Envia con la clave 12345 y el dato H


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2011)

con los módulos de 433 mhz no tuve problemas,30 metro seguro seguro,
al aire libre,sin obstáculos mas de 100 metros ,pero ojo ay que re-calibrar el modulo receptor moviendo el tornillo de bronce que esta encima de la bobina ,es probado cientos,en mi trabajo armo controles remotos 
los modulos trasmisores tienen cristal/resonador y no siempre estan en 433 mhz por eso ,retocar el receptor,que si se puede calibrar,aunque me an tocado(de cada 100,unos cuatro que no tenian alcance)
aca unas fotos de mi trabajo 
los modulos receptores





y aca al lado de los tester los módulos ya semi armados 









biker2k3 dijo:


> Tendre que hacer nuevas pruebas... igual eh leido que mucha gente tiene este problema con los modulos. Tienen algun circuito que hayan usado y funcione bien?  Yo lo conecte a la salida serial de un pic y envio con este comando
> 
> serout gpio.0,n2400,[13,10,"12345","H"]    ;Envia con la clave 12345 y el dato H



el que funciona muy bien es el ic th12e y ht12d


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 6, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> con los módulos de 433 mhz no tuve problemas,30 metro seguro seguro,
> al aire libre,sin obstáculos mas de 100 metros ,pero ojo ay que re-calibrar el modulo receptor moviendo el tornillo de bronce que esta encima de la bobina ,es probado cientos,en mi trabajo armo controles remotos
> los modulos trasmisores tienen cristal/resonador y no siempre estan en 433 mhz por eso ,retocar el receptor,que si se puede calibrar,aunque me an tocado(de cada 100,unos cuatro que no tenian alcance)
> aca unas fotos de mi trabajo
> ...




Ah se ve que estas acostumbrado a  laburar con estos modulos, voy a probar ajustando el tornillito ese. el problema de los HT es que consegui solo HT-12E.






Eh conseguido una pequeña mejora soldando las antenas (cable telefonico de 17.5cms) directamente a la patita del modulo. Ahora llega unos 10mts creo

Igual como para un control remoto es medio incomoda una antena de 17cms y hay que apuntarle masomenos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2011)

la antena es muy larga ,con soldarle un terminal o alambre de 3 centimetros vasta,los ht12e son los ic encoder y los ht12d son los decoder,es raro que no los aya conseguido,pues los ht12e/d vienen en parejas de 1 ht12d y dos ht12e ,
retoca el tornillo del modulo receptor para mayor alcance.
pd:
   para el modulo receptor una antena de 15 cm y para el trasmisor 3 centimetros,revisa que el modulo receptor tiene dos salidas,una dijital y otra analoga,el ic decoder se conecta a la salida digital


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 6, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la antena es muy larga ,con soldarle un terminal o alambre de 3 centimetros vasta,los ht12e son los ic encoder y los ht12d son los decoder,es raro que no los aya conseguido,pues los ht12e/d vienen en parejas de 1 ht12d y dos ht12e ,
> retoca el tornillo del modulo receptor para mayor alcance.
> pd:
> para el modulo receptor una antena de 15 cm y para el trasmisor 3 centimetros,revisa que el modulo receptor tiene dos salidas,una dijital y otra analoga,el ic decoder se conecta a la salida digital



Lo tengo armado en protoboard el receptor, algo rarisimo que me pasa es que conecte la salida del modulo "DATA OUT" al pic, pero a su vez puse tb un led a masa para saber cuando recibia señal, bueno si saco este led no me recibe nada. 
 La antena de 3cm no creo que me de mejores resultados que la de 17.5.. aunque probe una de 35cm en el receptor y no mejoro nada. 
 Ah estoy alimentando ambos modulos y pics con baterias de celular, tal vez eso le quite un poco de alcance..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2011)

yo ise pruebas y con antena de mas 15 centímetros en el receptor no ay mejoras,en lugar del led prueba con capacitor cerámico de .1 o 104  a chasis 
la antena de tres centimetros es en el emisor¡


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 6, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo ise pruebas y con antena de mas 15 centímetros en el receptor no ay mejoras,en lugar del led prueba con capacitor cerámico de .1 o 104  a chasis
> la antena de tres centimetros es en el emisor¡




La antena de 3cms no me funciono, lo que vi en algunos lugares es que usan antenas cortas pero enrolladas. Probe sacar el led y mejora el alcance de lejos pero a menos de 1metro empeora.

El cambio mas notorio fue cuando solde las antenas de 17.5cm (de cable telefonico) directamente al pcb del modulo. Si uso cable de bobinas mas grueso mejorara? y habia leido por ahi que el transmisor se banca tensiones mayores y el contro lde mi alarma usa una pilita de 12v. Por ahi con 12v mejora pero tengo que ponerle un regulador al pic


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2011)

yo los uso en 12 volt y si ay que poner un regulador¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 6, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo los uso en 12 volt y si ay que poner un regulador¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Joya voy a tener que armarme algo masomenos prolijo y comprar esas pilitas de 12v y un 78L05 para el pic. Porque ahora lo tengo con una bateria de celular.


----------



## elfrancho (Dic 6, 2011)

Está claro que la antena de 17,5 cm es la mejor, porque lo dice el calculo 1/4 de la longitud de onda!!!!

Bueno ahora proba bajar la velocidad de 2400 a 1200 baudios !!!

Con esto vas a lograr un rendimiento optimo!

Aunque me parece muy poco 10mts de alcance !


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 6, 2011)

Bueno gente gracias por su ayuda les comento que de a poco va mejorando, le puse una pilita de 12v con un 78L05 para el pic y mejoro, aunque lo probe dentro de mi casa nomas, no me da salir con la protoboard a la calle para ver hasta donde alcansa al aire libre jaja les dejo una imagen del prototipo transmisor. Y bueno tendre que probar a 1200 a ver si mejora mas.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/061220113838.jpg/


----------



## elfrancho (Dic 6, 2011)

Buenisimo!

Ahora con 1200 baudios va a funcionar un caño !

Suerte!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2011)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Joya voy a tener que armarme algo masomenos prolijo y comprar esas pilitas de 12v y un 78L05 para el pic. Porque ahora lo tengo con una bateria de celular.



el modulo receptor también se alimenta con 5 volt ,con el mismo 78l05 alcanza para todo ,menos para el rele de 12 volt



en los módulos que tengo la antena va al pin 4 en el modulo transmisor,según la foto la antena esta en la patita 5


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 7, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el modulo receptor también se alimenta con 5 volt ,con el mismo 78l05 alcanza para todo ,menos para el rele de 12 volt
> 
> 
> 
> en los módulos que tengo la antena va al pin 4 en el modulo transmisor,según la foto la antena esta en la patita 5



esta bien conectado el modulo, la pata 1y2 sin positivo, la 3y4 son masa me di cuenta por las pistas mas gruesas, y la 5 es la antena, me di cuenta porque tiene una pequeña antena en el pcb que va a esa pata, y la 6 es la entrada de datos.

La verda me alegro de haberles encontrado utilidad, los tenia tirados hace un monton porque no los habia podido hacer funcioanr bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

este enlace para mirar probado y funcionando 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/control-remoto-pic-probado-funcionando-41085/
no me acorde antes ,esta interesante el proyecto 
saludos de su majestad


----------



## sdel (Dic 7, 2011)

el transmisor se puede alimentar con hasta 12V, cuanto mayor tension de alimentacion tenga, mas potencia y a su vez mas alcance.
yo los que hice, el transmisor siempre alimente con 9V, siempre antena de 17,5 cm y los resultados fueron exelentes. 

aca de tejo un enlace con un ejemplo usando el pic16f628. por lo que no usa los codificadores y decodificadores ht.

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

esta bueno ¡¡¡ para aprender y practicar con el pic, para producción comercial es mas económico con el ht12


----------



## sdel (Dic 7, 2011)

si, es verdad los ht son baratos. en cika creo que estan 3 pesos de argentina


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 7, 2011)

Yo no los veo muy seguros los HT :S que pasa si pongo un HT y un pic que vaya cambiando la configuracion del HT asi tipo fuerza bruta. Voy a poder abrir cualquier alarma en segundos :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

porque por fuerza bruta?????????? si la puedes abrir copiando el codigo¡¡


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 7, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> porque por fuerza bruta?????????? si la puedes abrir copiando el codigo¡¡



 Pero ponele que soy un chorro, me hago un circuito que pruebe todos los codigos, que seria una boludes, voy apreto y pruebo y si usa los HT me va a desactivar cualquier alarma.
 Igual ahora que pienso en el receptor de las alarmas tendrian que poner u nretardo ponele de un segundo entre codigo y codigo asi no seriviria lo que digo.

El tema es que enviando un codigo por serial con el pic seria ams dificil de vulnerar, a no ser que sepan a que velocidad y como tengo configurado el serial y esperen a que yo aprete el boton del control y lean el codigo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

biker2k3 los chorros no andan desactivando ningún código,andan a punta de pistola,si te quieren robar el carro /auto/ y/o domicilio lo asen igual con o sin alarma,
por otro lado el código de un pic también se copia con el mismo método que se usa en el ht ,no importa cual códigos envíes,si es con pic o sin pic la velocidad tampoco importa,mientras que la señal viaja por rf ,cualquiera con minimos conocimientos lo puede copiar





> Igual ahora que pienso en el receptor de las alarmas tendrian que poner u nretardo ponele de un segundo entre código y código asi no serviría lo que digo.


con un modulo receptor ,grabas el código completo con retardos y todo ,luego esa señal grabada la metes en un modulo emisor y ya esta ,si querés evitar eso ,ase lo siguiente ,te armas un emisor a supon 300 mhz y modificas el modulo receptor para que reciba 300mhz,por lo menos asi se les dificulta encontrar la señal que vos emitas,porque estaría por fuera de los 330mhz


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 7, 2011)

Tenes razon, pero por ejemplo si yo mando mi clave por serial, para compiarla haria falta que el ladron este cerca mio cuando desactivo la alarma, en cambi si uso los ht puede desactivarla aunque yo no este, o porlomenos hacer que tenga un funcionamiento erroneo.
 Ota posibilidad es que mi emisor envie una clave codificada bajo ciertos parametros y que el receptor se de cuenta si es valida o no y no permita recibir 2 veces el mismo codigo.

Bueno me fijo en todo esto porque quiero hacerme un controlcito y armar una cerradura electronica para la puerta de mi casa por donde entro la moto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2011)

mas seguro es con infrarrojo ,ay un ht para eso,para el infrarrojo.o bien podes combinar infrarrojo + rf
o con pic y teclado



> Ota posibilidad es que mi emisor envie una clave codificada bajo ciertos parametros y que el receptor se de cuenta si es valida o no y no permita recibir 2 veces el mismo codigo.


supuestamente ay controles anticopia,pero hummm dudo que no se pueda copiar,a lo sumo sera mas dificil de copiar


----------



## sdel (Dic 8, 2011)

jaja no estes paranoico biker2k3, tranquilo, no creo que un chorro se ponga a programar un pic y hacer circuitos para descifrar claves jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2011)

sdel dijo:


> jaja no estes paranoico biker2k3, tranquilo, no creo que un chorro se ponga a programar un pic y hacer circuitos para descifrar claves jeje



lo mismo pensé .los chorros la asen mas fácil  ,te encañonan y entregas todos los códigos,planos,esquemas y la moto  jaja.

cuando yo tenia casa justo en una esquina,siempre estaban los malandras justo en la esquina,yo temia que algún día me robaran,mientras yo metia la llave estos desgraciados se acercaban a mangar,siempre pensaba ''el dia que no le de nada me afanan''.así que necesitaba entrar rápido a casa
..bueno ay fue que me arme la cerradura inalambrica,luego lleve la idea a mi trabajo y la fabricamos.
desde ese momento solo apretaba el llavero y la puerta se abría,entraba rápido a mi casa ¡¡¡
luego vendí la casa y compre otra en el campo,donde tengo lugar para criar conejos


----------



## sdel (Dic 8, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo mismo pensé .los chorros la asen mas fácil  ,te encañonan y entregas todos los códigos,planos,esquemas y la moto  jaja



jaja si de una, a mi me paso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 8, 2011)

sdel dijo:


> jaja si de una, a mi me paso.


una ¡¡¡ yo ya llevo 4 veces


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 8, 2011)

No que bajon sus historias, yo les cuento la mia estaba a las 8 de la mañana muy contento con mi moto cuando se sube un chorro a mi moto, otro me encañoña y se la llevan =O pero gracias a la electronica  me avive cuando doblo la esquina saque mi supor control de la alarma y la active  y sali cagando a esconderme por si me venian a cagar a tiros, llame a la policia y fui a ver si estaba la moto, la habian dejado tirada en la esquina  y bueno ya desde antes pensaba algu nsistema de seguridad.

Para la moto estoy pensando en una alarma de presencia, osea me hago un llaverito que transmita un codigo cada 30 segundos ponele y si no lo recibe se apaga. O... si consigo algun celular esos que no sirven para anda se lo coencto a la moto para que cuando le haga una llamada se apague.

Eso por un lado, por otro necesito algo para abrir la puerta rapido, una opcion es con estos modulos, otra con infrarrojo (se lo adapto a la moto asi no tengo que andar con llaveros) u otra opcion seria igual al infrarrojo pero enviando el codigo por una luz que le puse con un led de 10W.


----------

